# Freight Train



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

A great old fingerpicking tune I first heard Elizabeth Cotten, and then Chet Atkins play on some LP’s I had back in the day.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Chuck,

I appreciate that.

Nicely played as always.


----------



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks, Milkman.


Milkman said:


> Thanks Chuck,
> 
> I appreciate that.
> 
> Nicely played as always.


thanks, Milkman ! It was fun re-doing this one and finding another key to modulate to. 👍


----------

